# Stanley bench plane replacement hardware



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you are restoring a Stanley bench plane and have missing hardware, I was frustrated at the crazy prices on EBay.

I have some restores needing a screw or nut, etc. due to earlier bad replacements.

I saw this kit being offered for something like $38 on EBay. It looked like they had removed the contents and taken their own picture.

I finally decided to order from Servicenet which is the B&D subsidiary now handling the spare parts.

http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/spkit3baplsc.html

Shipping was high, likely a minimum and I did not have other parts I needed at this time.

I ordered on Tuesday and just received delivery today. This package came from North Carolina.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. How much was shipping? At that price I'll probably just shop for parts planes on ebay.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> Thanks for the link. How much was shipping? At that price I'll probably just shop for parts planes on ebay.


Shipping was $11. I had been getting parts planes - and then finding the parts were wrong or missing. 

In the most recent plane someone had attempted to use No 12 screws in the tote handle and toe. Happy they did not ruin the thread.

Another No. 5 had the tote drilled to use the screw from a No. 4 tote which is about 1/2in shorter. I was needing the No. 5 screw for to use in the latest No. 5 which had the 12 screw hardware.

So finally bit the proverbial bullet in order to know I was getting what I needed.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I buy junky or broken 1s for parts, esp 1s with good wood.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a good site to find parts
www.stjamesbaytoolco.com


----------

